
This Entrepreneur Made $2.5MM By Age 21, Then Blew It All By 22 - lotusleaf1987
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-typical-a-teen-entrepreneur-makes-25mm-by-age-21-and-blows-it-all-by-22-2010-10
======
byoung2
He missed a golden opportunity...they put a link to his new website,
<http://bemodel.com/>, but the page doesn't load. He could have gotten a lot
of traffic from that mention. Incidentally, when he mentions his number one
competitor for the model site, he's probably talking about ModelMayhem.com.
When I worked at Internet Brands, this site was being run on a few dozen
servers and had several hundred dollars per month in Akamai fees. The site is
hard to monetize because most of that traffic is there to look at pictures of
seminude women, not to click on ads. I hope this guy has some money saved up
to pay for a site like that.

------
blaines
How did he lose $2.5 million?

~~~
byoung2
It was explained in a blog post linked to in the article:

[http://www.310andrewfashion.com/2009/11/30/young-stupid-
how-...](http://www.310andrewfashion.com/2009/11/30/young-stupid-how-i-lost-
my-millions/)

